# Zumba in Gibraltar



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi

Are there any Zumba classes in Gib or over the border, if so pls would you post a link or details.

Thank you.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Zumba ?
Is that an African version of Flamenco.


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

It's a Latin dance now include a exercise craze involving dance and aerobics, originating from Colombia.


----------

